# New Project - Rail Mounted Steam Shovel



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

My new_ Live Steam_ project - *Bucyrus Rail Mounted Steam Shovel.*
This machine, Anno 1903, is equipped with various steam engines. 
This Nostalgic Bucyrus is known for the work at the Panama Canal.
I keep you, of course, informed of the progress of construction.
The scale - 1: 17. _I have already started with the trucks.
_
Here an introductory video about past times - 





The process can also be seen on my website - 
http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/bucyrus-steam-shovel/





 





Until next time!
Best Regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Interesting project. Why the choice of 1:17 scale?

Andrew


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Andrew.

The size of the _steam__machines_ must be _on scale._ 
Also, the _rails_ that I use is an existing size - track gauge 64 mm.
The size on the drawing correspond to the rails, wheels, machines and more.
The scale is therefore 1:17 or 1:18.

Regards, Loek.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Loek, I still don't understand.
Is it a standard gauge prototype? On 64mm gauge model track that would be more around 1:22.5 or thereabouts.

Andrew


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Andrew.

I use 1:13.7 wheels for my project, only the axles must be extended.
The image _of the man_ is 10 cm high. In real life 1 meter 70 cm.










http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/steam-shovel-2-/

Loek.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

A few years ago, at Diamondhead, Jim Hadden featured on of his creations...

















The answer to the question, "Do you have a video?" is *Yes*.
The answer to the question, "Can I find it?" is *Maybe*.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek,
Sounds like a very cool project! 
But im also curious about the scale..because I agree with Garratt, your math doesn't seem to add up..

looks like the gauge of the Panana canal construction railroad was 5-feet.
If you are using 64mm gauge model track, your model will be built in 1:23.81 scale.

1:13.7 scale parts wont even be close..they will be nearly twice the size you need..
so we remain confused..

Scot


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

The enlarge drawing *(97cm x 62cm)* match now with _64 mm rails_, 
_my wheels _and steam _machinery. _I come on a scale from 1:17. 
*All sizes are now the same as on** the **enlarged* *drawing.*










Okidokie.
Loek.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Scot. Yes, I read that the Panama Canal construction gauge was 5ft also. A common gauge in the southern US at the time but didn't go there just yet thinking it may not be such a specific Bucyrus shovel model. 

Loek, I still don't understand the scale relationships as 64mm gauge on a 1:17 model works out to be roughly a meter gauge prototype. That would be an under gauged scale model.
Prototype gauge, model gauge and scale have a rigid mathematical relationship, unless of course you are compromising one or more of those figures for practicality reasons but then it is not an accurate model which I thought you were doing going by one of your earlier comments. 

I'm now wondering what has influenced your decision to compromise the mathematical relationship. Is it the size of readily available components in the steam cylinders, machinery etc? A 'middle out' design approach, so to speak. Problem is that It is then unlikely to ever sit on track with a similar scaled railway model and is not correct by itself either. 
The model railway gauge of 3.5" would be closer to correct for the scale you have chosen. 

Andrew


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

_You will not hear __me again....._ Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Loeksblues said:


> _You will not hear or see __me here again....._ Have a nice weekend.


You can do as you wish. I was only wondering about your odd choice of scale and gauge. Bye bye! 

Andrew


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

My video was nowhere to be found, but thanks to Dan Pantages, we have this..,


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Oddly enough the only one still running on rail trucks is just up the highway from where I am.






Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an existing steam shovel near me (Leroy NY) that was used in a rock quarry..there is a local legend that *says* it was used for Panama Canal construction, but im skeptical about that claim, because it seems too small.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marion_Steam_Shovel_(Le_Roy,_New_York)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/zowh46zdnn3720a/AAArzpGVBTo_Fb9xP6dIMQHZa

Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Apparently Bucyrus bought back the 70 Bucyrus steam shovels that were used at the Panama Canal then refurbished them with new numbers to be sold as new again. It is therefore difficult to trace them. 
The construction had another 32 steam shovels making a total of 102. 

Scot. The one you linked to is a Marion Steam Shovel. It looks fairly big to me.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marion_Steam_Shovel_(Le_Roy,_New_York)










Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


> It looks fairly big to me.
> 
> 
> Andrew


Its actually very small, when compared to the photos of shovels in use at the Panama Canal:

https://www.google.com/search?q=pan...vMfQAhUIfiYKHdFuDB0Q_AUICCgB&biw=1536&bih=732

The one in Leroy is easily half the size..very noticeably smaller when you see it in person.

Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Perhaps a few smaller ones suited certain jobs. With earth moving you have to match the machine to the specific job at hand. The project had a multitude of aspects.

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The plan Loeksblues has posted is a 65 ton Bucyrus steam shovel from Norfolk and Western Railway who used standard gauge. so... just sayin. 

Andrew


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

need a marion Steam Shovel boiler? There is one up the road from me:


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

That is a real achievement of craftsmanship in a model to do that many functions, 
My hat is off to also a machinist
Dennis


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a Ditcher that I purchased several years ago. Rail powered and can make movements as the switches show, it is also self propelled. . Some of them were R/C as can be found on U Tube under American Ditcher. It also came with an optional boom. Very nice model.


----------



## ScottB (Jan 8, 2010)

loek,

looks like a awesome project to me and I will be following your build through your website. I am sure it will be another one of your museum quality builds. 

I have no regards to the scale as it is your project and you are free to model in any such scale you choose. 


Scott


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

The construction of the shovel is completed.
Here's a photo-video of my Bucyrus live steam version.




 
Soon I will make a video about the operation under steam, okay?

Best Regards,
Loek.


http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/bucyrus-steam-shovel/


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek;
Very glad you're back! Wanted to see your results. Beautiful!

The pipe wrap is great, the oil cups a really nice touch. Hardly wait to see it in action.

That looks like a mighty big gas tank. Do you just keep feeding the boiler manually, a trailing tank car, ? I mean, don't you have to take enough water with you for a whole day's shoveling?


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Here the movie. 
Only operate the levers and filming is somewhat difficult...






Okidokie!
Regards, Loek.


----------



## ScottB (Jan 8, 2010)

Loek, 

Glad to see you back! What a AWESOME BUILD! I wish I had just a small portion of your talent!


----------



## TonyW (Jul 5, 2009)

Just ... awesome!


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Very nice, Loek


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

Thanks everyone for your positive reaction!

Best regards,
Loek.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

A beautiful model indeed. 

Jerry


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

A fantastic piece of engineering and construction! Unbelievable steam operation. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

New video's.






Here the video about the steam shovel that I made today....






Okidokie.
Best Regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/bucyrus-steam-shovel/


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent execution in design and function. Your attention to detail is a delight to see on the model. Of course steam operated makes it most interest. Outstanding craftsmanship, congratulations on the completed model!


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

That is one nice model! Really outstanding work.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, is that impressive!, very nice job and attention to detail.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great machine! Fun to watch it operate.


----------



## steamermeister (Feb 20, 2013)

I was looking through the build pics on your site. Is that a tin box you're using as the shovel bucket?


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek, you are a true craftsman. LG


----------

